# mettre des film sur Ipad Air



## champ04100 (21 Décembre 2013)

bonsoir

je viens d acheter l ipad air 32Go
j ai l iphone 4 et un Imac 21 pouces

j aimerais tout simplement savoir si je peux mettre des films que j ai sur mon Imac dans mon Ipad?

merci


----------



## doupold (21 Décembre 2013)

Salut, 

Oui, sans aucun problème! Il faut pour cela (la méthode la plus simple) installer une application qui permet de regarder les films sur le ipad, genre Aceplayer, CineXPlayer, etc. Ensuite, (méthode la plus simple encore), tu connectes le ipad sur ton ordinateur avec le cable qui le permet, et tu vas dans itunes. Sous l'onglet applications, il y'a la liste des applications qui sont installées sur ton ipad. Tu cliques sur celle que tu as installé pour regarder les films, et en bas, tu auras la possibilité d'importer des vidéos qui sont stockées sur ton Mac.

J'espère avoir été explicite...


----------



## champ04100 (22 Décembre 2013)

oui, c est parfait


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (23 Décembre 2013)

Plus simple encore. 
Tu connectes ton iPad à ton iMac et tu coches synchroniser les films. 
Tu sélectionnes en cochant ceux que tu veux sur l'iPad. 
Synchronise ensuite et voilà


----------



## cillab (24 Décembre 2013)

bonsoir
tu a plusieurs applications  VLC  8player  cinexplayer
 et freebox compagnon  si tu es chez FREE
le probléme et le codec audio de certains films  ac3 DTS  toutes n'aceptent pas
 VLC est  avec cinexplayer  une des meilleures applis
apres à toi de voir , pour un format AVI  pas de souçis  mais pour des MKV
 MATROSKA VIDÉO c'est un autre débat  lol a dios


----------



## doupold (25 Décembre 2013)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Plus simple encore.
> Tu connectes ton iPad à ton iMac et tu coches synchroniser les films.
> Tu sélectionnes en cochant ceux que tu veux sur l'iPad.
> Synchronise ensuite et voilà



Cela marche uniquement pour les films qui sont dans le repertoire "films" de itunes, c'est à dire pour les films qui sont achetés sur le store ou ceux qui ont été convertis en mp4.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (25 Décembre 2013)

Je convertis grâce à Vuze...


----------



## cillab (25 Décembre 2013)

champ04100 a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> je viens d acheter l ipad air 32Go
> j ai l iphone 4 et un Imac 21 pouces
> ...


si tu veut te payer les films sur itunes  prend canal +ça te coutera moins cher lol


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (25 Décembre 2013)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Je convertis grâce à Vuze...



Pour convertir, si tu es sur mac, il faut modifier l'extension en mettant ".mov" et cela suffit à pouvoir mettre le film dans la bibliothèque iTunes.


----------



## cillab (26 Décembre 2013)

doupold a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Oui, sans aucun problème! Il faut pour cela (la méthode la plus simple) installer une application qui permet de regarder les films sur le ipad, genre Aceplayer, CineXPlayer, etc. Ensuite, (méthode la plus simple encore), tu connectes le ipad sur ton ordinateur avec le cable qui le permet, et tu vas dans itunes. Sous l'onglet applications, il y'a la liste des applications qui sont installées sur ton ipad. Tu cliques sur celle que tu as installé pour regarder les films, et en bas, tu auras la possibilité d'importer des vidéos qui sont stockées sur ton Mac.
> 
> J'espère avoir été explicite...



 et voila la messe est dite tu télecharge tes films sur les newgroups  binnews.in
tu prend newhosting   tu installe UNISON  sur ton MAC et roule ma poule 
bonne fétes


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2013)

Pourquoi passer par le mac:

Utilise un utilitaire de téléchargement (iget sharp + par exemple)
Ouvre le fichier avec un gestionnaire de fichier (pour le ranger, j'utilise good reader)
Ouvre le avec le lecteur de good reader ou un autre soft genre ace player...


----------



## cillab (28 Décembre 2013)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pourquoi passer par le mac:
> 
> Utilise un utilitaire de téléchargement (iget sharp + par exemple)
> Ouvre le fichier avec un gestionnaire de fichier (pour le ranger, j'utilise good reader)
> Ouvre le avec le lecteur de good reader ou un autre soft genre ace player...


 bonjour
tu n'est pas obliger de passer par MAC
fait tes instals sur windows j'ais les deux  c'est plus facile sur MAC tu télecharge sur MAC  et tu te mets sur VLC  en partage  et tu a tes films  te prend pas le choux 
et c'est GRATUIT


----------



## champ04100 (30 Décembre 2013)

j ai pris cnexplayer
mais je savais pas qu avec freebox compagnon on pouvait aussi, faudra que je regarde ça


----------

